# Spot Hogg



## dfd34 (Sep 8, 2008)

I am interested in getting a new sight for my bow. I have had a Tropy Ridge on it and it has broken on me twice now. It is a good sight as I have won several archery shoots locally and one semi large shoot. I need a sight that can hunt and shoot 3-D as I am thinking about shooting in some ASA shoots this year. So which Spot Hogg would ya'll suggest. The Hogg-It, The Deal, Or the Hogg On? Thank you.....


----------



## hunter74 (Nov 23, 2007)

*spot hogg*

The hogg it i love mine been shooting it for bout 3 yrs now not one problem . I had a trophy ridge same trouble as your having love the idea of the vertical pins but not very durable .


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

If you don't mind dropping the cash the hoggit hunter is tits!!! The Boss hogg and Tommy Hogg are real nice too!!


----------



## deerhuntsheatme (Aug 23, 2009)

*Hunter Hogg It*

Hunter Hogg It

3d or treestand, great sight!

Best, DB

PS be sure it is wrapped


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

Real Deal works for me!


----------



## dfd34 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank ya'll for the replies....


----------



## AfterLife (Sep 11, 2007)

Real Deal


----------

